# Problem Patching Large Drywall Hole



## Mop in Hand (Feb 5, 2009)

Mud it and tape it. Not enough to worry about.


----------



## rahfiki (Jun 23, 2009)

Agreed, mud and tape---grab a beer and relax...done!:laughing:


----------



## rahfiki (Jun 23, 2009)

Forgot to mention...I assume you did this, but just in case you didnt,

It is good to cut a couple 2x4 and fasten to the studs so the drywall piece has something to push back onto all around on all four sides. Lots less chance of your drywall fix cracking later on. It is not totally needed, but it would help. You can also use a fibreglass tape instead of paper tape that is a little stronger, then you could get away with not having to do the extra 2x4 supports on the top and bottom

Now go grab that beer :thumbup:


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Use setting type compound for the "fill" coat. It won't shrink as much, requiring fewer finish coats/less time to complete the repair. You can skim with regular compound.....


----------



## FuLLTiLT (Oct 4, 2009)

It's been a while but I wanted to thank everyone for their responses - this job was completed and it looks great. Actually it looks unnoticeable, and that in itself is great.

The setting type joint compound was definitely the right product for this application


----------

